# Pulpits



## bookslover (Mar 28, 2009)

Something I rarely hear discussed is pulpits.

I think a truly useful pulpit (not one that just looks fancy or different, or is just eye-catching in some way) is a fairly rare bird.

My idea of the perfect pulpit? - 

It's tall enough to complement that height of the preacher.

The table is wide enough for the preacher to lay open his Bible flat and still have room for a couple of other items, and to be able to turn the pages of his Bible comfortably without knocking anything over and without having to use a cramped arm movement.

The table is slanted toward him (but not too much so things don't go sliding off) so that he can easily read his Bible without glare from any overhead lights.

It has a cupholder. (OK, I'm kidding about this one!)

I just wish more pulpits were actually useful to the working pastor and not merely made to impress the people in the pews with its design.

Any thoughts on your experiences with pulpits?


----------



## discipulo (Mar 28, 2009)

bookslover said:


> Something I rarely hear discussed is pulpits.
> 
> I think a truly useful pulpit (not one that just looks fancy or different, or is just eye-catching in some way) is a fairly rare bird.
> 
> ...




As an architect I often think about and observe the Church also as a Space of dwelling, its functionalities and I also think of its parts like the Pulpit.

I mostly agree with you, some pulpits have a beautiful design but are not good for the purpose.

In our Church in Holland the pulpit is a beautiful transparent support but it seems it doesn’t bring gravity or weight to the preaching.

Also the preachers seem a bit uncomfortable, without a strong stand where to lean,
the Pastor never mentioned it though.

I always think it should be a good heavy large piece of carved wood or even a base of stone, like a block, with some majestic stand, that becomes the centre of the Church.

In Churches nowadays the Pulpit is often removed, as it happens in our Church, for a special program, so it’s not solid and attached to the «foundations» and I definitely think it should.

The pulpit should be immediately recognized in the centre of the Church podium, marking the right and solid place the Word must have in the Church Service and Life. 

The design should follow function, so it should start from there and the form, shape and finishing should always reinforce that, adding beauty but with that character.


----------



## SueS (Mar 28, 2009)

At our previous church my husband built a beautiful oak pulpit for the pastor (who is no longer there). The top is of a generous size and is hinged to hide a felt lined storage compartment underneath it. There is also a felt lined drawer and an open shelf beneath that.

The man who is now in charge of that church didn't like it because he was too short to use it comfortably and replaced it with a mass produced plexiglas model that has the advantage of allowing him to be "seen". 

The oak pulpit was returned to us and my husband did a few alterations to customize it to our new pastor who uses it for Sunday evening services, so all's well that ends well!


----------



## Glenn Ferrell (Mar 28, 2009)

Trends toward transparent lecterns or a stool instead of a pulpit are a sign of egalitarian diminishment of the office of elder, minister, pastor or preacher. A prominent pulpit convey’s a sense of office and pastoral teaching authority. For the same reason, plain pulpit robes and a large pulpit Bible might be appropriate. However, we certainly recognize none of these are essential to effectively proclaiming God’s word with authority.

Pulpits should be large enough to hold the Bible and sermon notes, an appropriate height and angle for the typical preacher, while allowing easy access to additional books, notes, and liquid container, out of view of the congregants.

As we meet in a YMCA gym, I use a plywood lectern built by one of our elders, which is set on top of a covered folding table. Though not the most impressive pulpit, the height, angle, and size are adequate, with space underneath for psalter, extra notes, and liquid container. Actually works better than some impressive pulpits I’ve used in church buildings.

-----Added 3/28/2009 at 01:49:39 EST-----



SueS said:


> The man who is now in charge of that church didn't like it because he was too short to use it comfortably and replaced it with a mass produced plexiglas model that has the advantage of allowing him to be "seen".



I see no advantage in "being seen." An enclosed pulpit allows for the addition of a small platform to accommodate the short preacher. But, other than his face, hands, expression, and gestures, a preacher doesn't need to be seen. He needs to disappear into the office and God needs to be heard. Only his passion for God and the gospel, his reverence for God’s majesty and truth, need be displayed.


----------



## kvanlaan (Mar 28, 2009)

A nice, standard, pulpit. With John MacArthur in it. In Geneva. Nice. Normal. Plain.


----------



## Romans922 (Mar 28, 2009)

Maybe they should be large enough to have gun holsters on both sides. (Just kidding)


----------



## Jon 316 (Mar 28, 2009)

http://www.staugustinecatholicchurch-neworleans.org/images/treetrunkaltar.jpg

http://lh6.ggpht.com/_TIoHrDClO18/Rw2PXq9OXiI/AAAAAAAABBw/Dtlur8qs5XM/IMGP0603.JPG

http://www.thedesignfactory.biz/church/Pulpit.jpg

http://www.photosfan.com/images/preachers-pulpit-norway1.jpg


----------



## ZackF (Mar 28, 2009)

In high church traditions the pulpit is called a lecturn and so a google search will reveal some beautiful ones.


----------



## discipulo (Mar 31, 2009)

Jon 316 said:


> http://www.staugustinecatholicchurch-neworleans.org/images/treetrunkaltar.jpg
> 
> http://lh6.ggpht.com/_TIoHrDClO18/Rw2PXq9OXiI/AAAAAAAABBw/Dtlur8qs5XM/IMGP0603.JPG
> 
> ...



 Great sense of humour brother, I like the last pulpit, it's awesome, 

and yet it preaches by itself, oh yes it does, in the way mentioned 

in Psalm 19


----------



## PresbyDane (Mar 31, 2009)

Here is Luthers


----------



## Whitefield (Mar 31, 2009)

The pulpit in the Cathédrale St-Pierre, Geneva.


----------



## LawrenceU (Mar 31, 2009)

My pulpit is either my knee or one of my hands right now. We meet in homes. I've thought about making a collapsible pulpit that I could carry around with me something.

Just kidding.


----------



## Whitefield (Mar 31, 2009)

LawrenceU said:


> My pulpit is either my knee or one of my hands right now. We meet in homes. I've thought about making a collapsible pulpit that I could carry around with me something.
> 
> Just kidding.



Maybe you could put Calvin's pulpit (above picture) on wheels and take it wherever you wish.


----------



## Backwoods Presbyterian (Mar 31, 2009)

One of the great deaths of the 20th Century was Church Architecture and pulpits with it.


----------



## JonathanHunt (Apr 1, 2009)

I like the pulpit I get to use. Quite high, wide, sloped, sits three...


----------



## Herald (Apr 1, 2009)

We use a music stand similar to this:






Meeting in a school we don't have the option of a pulpit. It works.


----------



## LawrenceU (Apr 1, 2009)

Bill, I preached behind one of those in a high school gymnasium for three years. It works, but you have t make sure not to put too much on them! I'll never forget the day that I kept having to pull it up. Pretty funny.


----------



## Herald (Apr 1, 2009)

Lawrence, that happened to me also! We really need a portable pulpit. Maybe a blow up pulpit. Just inflate it with a hair dryer.


----------



## Herald (Apr 1, 2009)

JonathanHunt said:


> I like the pulpit I get to use. Quite high, wide, sloped, sits three...



Sits three? It sounds like an economy car. Do you take on the road after worship for afternoon drive?


----------



## Ivan (Apr 5, 2009)

Here's my mobile pulpit:




[/URL][/IMG]


----------

